# Need On a Boat 1/7 to the Oriskany To Recover $500 Gear & Rigging



## Clay-Doh

Long long long story, will post it in another thread later. Posted a few details in a thread on the Gulf Coast fishing forum...

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum91/thread11603-2.html

Have numerous items all in one area on the tower, 2 anchors, chain, and hardware, 150' anchor line, 4 docklines and hardware, and one fish stringer and 50# lift bag rolled up and hooked into the anchor chain with a fat AJ (probably eaten) with a powerhead lodged deep in his skull.

let me know if anyone is able too. Tied a blue fender buoy to the anchor that rehung in the tower before we cut it, so we can just drop over on the buoy and follow it down.

Let me know, Thanx!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Goin with Swander. Thanx


----------



## amarcafina

Can hardly wait for the story, especially both engine not cranking ???


----------



## Orion45

amarcafina said:


> Can hardly wait for the story, especially both engine not cranking ???


He's going on Swander's boat...I think.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Clay, the starboard ignition module failed and shorted to ground. The short to ground while the battery switches were set to BOTH melted down the new msd ignition box and coil on the port motor, causing the port motor to shut down.
Both ignition systems have been replaced. When you turn key on of either motors they go to RED LINE, showing you the rev limit set on each of the ignition systems. I ran the boat today after replacing both ignition systems and the starboard TACHOMETER.
The starboard engine went to 4,000 RPM. The port engine wide open throttle with the one cylinder 30 PSI compression went to over 3,400 RPM.
The port engine immediately lost fuel pressure and dropped to below 2,ooo RPM. The port fuel pump is failing, it provides plenty of fuel at idle and once under load , it can't do its job of 6 PSI fuel pressure. If you run the port motor above 3,000 RPM you will watch the fuel flow in the carb vanish, and the motor fall on its face.
I will be going to the boat in the next couple days to replace the pump and verify the repair.
Have a good night knowing it is fixed, sweet dreams and lets have some fun.
Gavin


----------



## amarcafina

Hummm, it's not good to run with battery switches to both. Switch to both only for cranking and switch back to 1 and 2 for operating . 
Tough


----------



## Clay-Doh

Except occasionally you need to run them on both while at speed to keep number 2 topped off and charged instead of sitting dorment, which is what I did


----------



## boatnbob

*Question about switching batteries after starting?*

I read the comment about switching the battery from both to either 1 or 2 after starting. I thought that would blow the electronics in the alternator or is that if you run it through off to 1, 2 or 1-2? Sorry to hear about the lost equipment.

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## Clay-Doh

Gavin (The Maintenance Shoppe) can answer better, but if I'm not mistaken, switching them to off while the motor is running can screw up the voltage regulator on the alternator.

With dual batteries I always only use battery 1, and never start with or run accessories off battery 2. That way I know in an emergency situation it's basically a brand new battery, and won't let me down, whether it's to start the motors, or run bilge pumps and vhf if stranded. But to keep it fully charged and healthy I do on a regular put the switches onto both while running.


----------

